
Ask HN: Best Docker consultancies? - tboyd47
What are the best, most well-known consultancies out there for training and migration to Docker deployment architecture? Who &quot;wrote the book&quot; on Docker?
======
mtmail
[https://giantswarm.io/](https://giantswarm.io/) (Germany)

